# Total "Mia-blooper", hot off the press ;)



## LaFoto (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, this went all wrong. But ALL wrong   !!!

Whenever Mia, the cat, goes out into the garden, she knows that one option to come back inside is THAT window in my study that points towards the garden (study has two, the other points towards the street). In order to reach the sill, though, she has to jump all across the gap made by the outdoor stairs down to our cellar. 

Only about 10 minutes ago, I saw her sitting on the other side of the stairs, looking as if she were getting ready for "The Jump" so she could come back inside. I thought: hey, I would like to photograph her for once, mid-jump, if possible.

It wasn't...  







1/100 sec was too slow to capture that moment (photo totally undoctored or uncropped, just for you to see and enjoy what bloopers I am able to take).



By the way: Mia is very safely back inside, taking a rest on the sofa in the living room!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

*This* is the "Mia-Blooper", Alex!
Just in case you would want to see how my photos can go wrong all the way, too (and there are not even any of the lovely colours you produced with your bird-in-flight-panning-gone-wrong blooper ).


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh, THAT ONE!







I think the motion blur really ruins it. And why did you frame the scene in such a strange way? you cannot see much of the cat's head not to speak of her eyes.

Exposure seems also pretty off, at least on the cat.















 sorry, just had to do it


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

glad no cats, bricks, or green things were harmed in the process of creating this image ...


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> glad no cats, bricks, or green things were harmed in the process of creating this image ...


Heehee, I agree. Corinna, your cat definitely enjoys 'living on the edge' to make that leap across the stairs to what looks like a narrow ledge.  Any idea how many of her nine lives she has used up so far??


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

None so far: she has always managed to make The Jump all right.

She is only six years old now ... I wonder what things will become like when she become older though.

To her big dismay, a black tomcat from somewhere in the neighbourhood (I used to call him The Panther because of his colour) learned how to do The Jump, too, and learned that through there is a way into our house and to Mia's food bowl - and some time last year in summer, while I was upstairs, I suddenly heard a big commotion down here, crying and hissing and squeaking and uh-oh! The Panther was here, happily feeding out of Mia's bowl, with herself on the side, full of bravado, but also full of fear, twice as big as she usually is, her tail FOUR times as fluffy ... and later, after I had chased him out, I found traces of Mia's accidents in the lounge: a "lake" and "a mountain" ... she had been soooooooooo afraid and soooooooooo shocked, she could NOT contain herself any more... 

But that happened only once and I have not seen The Panther much of late, and no other cat has even tried The Jump, either, in the nearer past.


----------

